# Loco-net & Zephyr question



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the DCS 51 zephyr, and my friend wants to buy the DT402 throttle so we can each control our own trains, on the same tracks.

Do We just plug this thing (dt402) into the back of the zephyr or do we need to get those extension panels too? the ur90 or whatever?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

You can just plug it into the Zephyr, or you can add a UR90, and plug it into that. What I would suggest, would be the UR92, you plug in the DT402, but can always add a DT402D later.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My layout is too small to justify the investment for a UR92 to go wireless.Still,without the UR92,you can use any Digitrax throttle directly connected to the back of the DCS51.You also can use up to two good running DC controllers with the Zephyr.

I have a DT400 and a DC controller connected to mine,wich gives me four throttles.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> My layout is too small to justify the investment for a UR92 to go wireless.Still,without the UR92,you can use any Digitrax throttle directly connected to the back of the DCS51.You also can use up to two good running DC controllers with the Zephyr.
> 
> I have a DT400 and a DC controller connected to mine,wich gives me four throttles.


how do you use a dc pack?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

well, i googled it. not too hard... thanks for your answers....


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The DCS51 has ports for this...manual page 43.There's a slight response delay so not great for switching though but is fine for constant running.


----------

